# Meet Whimsy, FizGig, and Pixel



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I finally have pictures of the girls. Yay!! They seem to think I am just the most fun jungle gym in the world, so I had my husband take pictures of them.













"Yogies, num num num." (L->R: Whimsy, FizGig, Pixel)










Whimsy--"I trade you kisses for yogies!"










Whimsy--"Yay! You traded! Yogies!" (She doesn't know they're not really yogies. They're a different brand. Same diff.)










FizGig--"I shows you my pretty belly, you give me yogie."


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awwww... those pictures are too cute. I especially love the second one!

When exactly did you get them? I remember you posting pictures from their breeder's website a few weeks ago, but I'm just having a brain fart right now and I can't remember when you brought them home, haha.


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

madeittothemoon said:


> Awwww... those pictures are too cute. I especially love the second one!
> 
> When exactly did you get them? I remember you posting pictures from their breeder's website a few weeks ago, but I'm just having a brain fart right now and I can't remember when you brought them home, haha.


I got them about a week and a half ago.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

They are adorable! So glad you finally got your ratties. How do you like them so far? Are they showing their different personalities yet? :wink:


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

They are amazing! My family has been having issues recently--my Mum was diagnosed with cancer earlier this year, and she's going through treatment right now. Having the girls around has been an incredible stress-relief. I just take all three into the bathroom with me, sit on the floor and let them run all over me... and breathe.

Whimsy is definitely on her way to becoming my very first heart rat, which is kinda funny considering she was the one who barely got brought in to the family. She's the one that got added when my husband said "You can do whatever you want as long as it does not infringe on _our_ wellbeing."  She seems to sense when I'm coming and is always sitting at the door with her paws on the edge of the opening (door still closed), like she's waiting for me. She explores less than the other two, preferring to sit in my hood and snuffle around in my hair or sit in the crook of my arm while I skritch her. Funny thing, she bruxes when on my shoulder, but not when getting skritched. It's like she just likes sitting up there.

FizGig is very energetic, and I guess the alpha. It's like she has to jet everywhere she goes. Very nosy and daring too. Thus far, she's the only one who's managed to jump off the futon... three times now... hehe.  Once she landed in a wedding present and managed to shred some of the tissue paper, once she just landed, then she landed in my shoe.

Pixel is pretty much in between those two. She and Whimsy sometimes fight over skritches, crawling over each other to get closest to my hands. So much fun.  Pixel also runs all over the place with FizGig every now and again.

So far, they seem to know that I'm their friend (and a humongous jungle gym.) They're a little less sure about my husband, but then again, I spend at least an hour or two with them every day, and he doesn't spend as much time with them. He's the one that works tons. He did give the girls there "other-species" name. He calls them monkey-rats. All three have a habit of leaping onto the cage walls and kinda shimmying across to get to the highest shelf.

Sorry for the long post. I love them all very much and love talking about them. I've actually managed to convert someone into at least a rat-tolerator (co-teacher from work), and now her oldest daughter wants to come meet them. She calls them Whizzy, Pizzy, and Fizzy. She's five.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

they are adorable!!


----------



## GracieBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

omg i am so sad that i have my last rat i want more!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

THEY ARE SO CUTE!!!!!!!!  I WANT THEM!! You're very lucky!


----------



## MatG (Dec 30, 2007)

the last picture and quite is just too cute


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

they're so pretty and cute, i use the same kind of yogies, they dont like them but they have extra calcium so meh, they can eat them when they want them, dont be surprised if you find they have been ratnapped


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

your rats are so cute!! I really like the seconed one!!!!!!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

they are all adorable! eeeek


----------

